# Centrepin / Nottinghamrolle "THE MAXIMA REEL"



## Hecht100+ (25. Februar 2020)

Nachdem man jetzt im Ükel und auch sonst so viel von Centrepins gehört und gelesen hat, war der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken. Und wenn man genau die Anzeige betrachtet hätte, dann wäre es eine Überlegung mehr Wert gewesen. So ist sie jetzt da und ich will  euch meine neue Alte einmal vorstellen. Sie ist schon etwas älter und stammt aus einer Ebay-Versteigerung. Sie ist nicht wie die anderen PINs ein zierliches Röllchen, sondern ein richtiger Klopper. Ihr Name lautet  "The "MAXIMA" Reel", sie wiegt 370 Gramm leer und hat einen Durchmesser von 14,4 cm oder 5 1/2''.









Das besondere an dieser Rolle ist, das sie ihre Schnurkapazität verdoppeln kann, wenn man den Kork von der Spule nimmt. Sie läuft sehr leichtgängig und durch ihre Größe läuft sie auch sehr leicht an. Auf der Rückseite hat sie eine Knarre verbaut. Der Originale Füllkork ist noch vorhanden.








Auf der Rolle steht(in Englisch) „ Entferne den Kork von der Spule, Verdoppele die Schnurkapazität“, ebenso auch „Dual Duty“, was bedeutet, dass man sie für Süß- und Salzwasser einsetzen kann. Es sind in dieser Rolle keine Kugellager verbaut.















Der Spuleninnendurchmesser beträgt mit Korkeinlage 118 mm und hat dann eine Füllhöhe von 18mm, ohne Korkeinlage beträgt der Innendurchmesser 82 mm und eine Füllhöhe von 45 mm. Die Fußlänge beträgt 75 mm und es ist keine Bremse an der Rolle verbaut. In der Spulenmitte ist eine kleine Madenschraube zum Einstellen des Laufes. Die Rolle wurde wohl im Druckgussverfahren hergestellt. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Rollengehäuse von Hinten


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rollengehäuse von Innen



	

		
			
		

		
	
 PIN und Knarre


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Spule von Hinten


Das Baujahr dieser Rolle soll laut Internet in der Zeit der späten 50er Jahren sein.
Ihr Hersteller ist T.J. Harrington in Walton-on-Thames, England, die besonders durch ihre Luftpistole „The Gat“ bekannt ist. Es wurden nicht viele Modelle hergestellt, und die Modellnamen klangen fast alle melodisch gleich, z.B. Invicta, Gemina, Regina, Maxima, Omnia, LittleKraka. Die Firma wurde nach dem Tode des Eigentümer aufgelöst und im Jahre 2000 aus dem Register gestrichen. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob durch ihre Größe diese Rolle als PIN für das Trotten für kleine Fische geeignet ist, als PIN für die Stellfischrute kann ich sie mir sehr gut vorstellen. 
Hier noch ein Youtube-Verweis auf diese Rolle.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Februar 2020)

Eine schönes Röllchen ( PIN )hast du da.Ein schön geschriebener Bericht und coole Fotos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Februar 2020)

Cooles Teil so ne Hechtpin.


----------



## Minimax (25. Februar 2020)

Lieber @Hecht100+
Eine interessante, ungewöhnliche Pin und eine beispielhafte Vorstellung mit Modellcharakter  , vielen Dank dafür.

Prinzipiell ist diese Pin natürlich für das Trotting geeignet, unabhängig von der Zielfischgrösse. Natürlich wird so eine vergleichsweise grosse und schwere
Pin nicht so leicht in Rotation versetzt wie ein leichteres Modell, daher ist die Frage der EIgnung weniger eine des Zielfisches als vielmehr der Stärke
der Strömung. Wenn Dein Exemplar so fein dreht wie das im Youtubevideo, dann solltest Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.
Solltest Du ohnehin nicht, sondern direkt ans Wasser eilen! Viel Spass mit dem ungewöhnlichen Stück.

Oh, hier noch ein schamloses Selbstzitat hinsichtlich der Leichtgängigkeit von Centrepinrollen (anlässlich einer kurzen Besprechung der Youngs Trudex) weil fälschicherweise immer noch die Laufdauer dieser wunderbaren Instrumente als Gütemassstab kursiert:


Minimax schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt: Das beliebte Youtube Video "Schaut-mal-wie-lange-meine-Pin-läuft-wenn-ich-volle-Pulle-wie-ein-Bekloppter-an-den-Griff-haue" sagt garnichts über die Güte aus. Die Leichtigkeit mit der sich die Spule in Bewegung setzt, ist entscheidend: Legt Eure Pin auf eine Tischkante, lasst die Schnur darüberhängen, und befestigt solange BB-Schrote am Schnurende, bis sich die Spule in Bewegung setzt. Und am Wasser ists noch ne ganz andere Kiste.



herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2020)

...und wer es noch derber will, Alvey made in Australia. Da gibts "Kabeltrommeln", vor denen haut auch ein veritabler Thun die Hacken zusammen!


----------



## Minimax (25. Februar 2020)

kwak, doppelpost


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wer es noch derber will, Alvey made in Australia. Da gibts "Kabeltrommeln", vor denen haut auch ein veritabler Thun die Hacken zusammen!



Wollt ihr davon Bilder sehen, habe eine im Keller liegen, neu und ungefischt


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr davon Bilder sehen, habe eine im Keller liegen, neu und ungefischt


Gerne!

Kleine Alveys werden ja in der Schweiz als sog. Drillstockrollen an Schleppfischer verkauft.


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2020)

drillstockrolle - Google Suche


----------



## Thomas. (25. Februar 2020)

sehr schöner Bericht 



Andal schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Kleine Alveys werden ja in der Schweiz als sog. Drillstockrollen an Schleppfischer verkauft.



hier nee kleine


----------



## Thomas. (26. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+  habe mir jetzt mal das Filmchen angeschaut, gefällt mir sehr gut das Röllchen, ich sende dir dann mal meine Adresse damit du auch weißt wo sie hin soll (mit der anderen Pin zusammen spare ich Porto )
zur Alvey finde ich das meine Moocher  von Shimano eher vergleichbar ist, die Alvey ist ehr nee Mischung aus Multi und Wenderolle


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Februar 2020)

@Minimax Bei 10 BB läuft sie langsam an, bei 11 gibt es Tüddel.


----------

